# new fish!!!



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

hi peps i got new fishes i got 2 giant danimos and 2 rasboras


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

these fish can't live in pairs. you really should have at least six of each, and giant danios get quite large.

what kind of rasbora did you get? i read over your past threads, if this is the same 10 gallon tank, i can only hope you didn't add these fish to the swordtails and mollies, because you're going into serious overstocking. the danios can reach five inches, and considering that you need at least six of them (or else they will be aggressive) that's a whole lot of fish! 

serious advice: research the fish before you buy them, return some of the ones you already have, and look into a bigger tank.

question for curiosity's sake: what kind of maintenance do you do on your tank? how often do you change the water?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

well my mollies and sordtales died and the fish are nice to each other


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah but there is 1 thing. People like Dnaios and other tetras are very social. Would you be content with 1 person for your whole life? Didnt think so. They arent either. Danios adn tetra's need a 20g tank, not a 10g. Also, Giant danios get HUGE and mean. I would suggest taking them back adn just going with the small livebearer theme. WHat did your fish die from? How long has your tank been set up?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

5 months at least


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i agree that they need to be kept in groups of 5+ however some small rasboras (harlequins) can be kept in a 10g


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Swordtails and mollies don't just die for no reason! Please do research before buying any more fish. Actually, do research now so that you can get a good grip on what you're doing. I'm sorry to go over the line, but the way you're going about this is cruel and inhumane.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

You need to return the giant danios, and identify the rasbora species. Many rasboras will work in a tank of that size, but there are some that won't.

Regardless, schooling fish need to be kept in a larger tank.

Furthermore, livebearers are very hardy fish, you may want to investigate your water parameters before purchasing anything new.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*I'm posting so that the person who posted this can read the advice in my signature.*


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow you people are smart in fishes but they seem to be nice together


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

elvis332 said:


> wow you people are smart in fishes




you don't want to overstock your tank, they maybe nice now, but then they grow, get mean, it gets messy, then they die, and all your money goes down the toilet with the fish.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

...
It doesn't matter how "nice" they seem together. You need to think of their health and optimal environment. But I'm wasting my time, as you don't listen to what we tell you.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Did your Swordtails and mollies "seem nice" when you first got them.See when you first get fish they need time to adjust I bet there fine now but once there back to normal Things will change.THe people here are here to help.No one is getting anything out of this.What they say is just to share what they now,the thing's they have been through.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Kribensis12 said:


> Yeah but there is 1 thing. People like Dnaios and other tetras are very social. Would you be content with 1 person for your whole life? Didnt think so. They arent either. Danios adn tetra's need a 20g tank, not a 10g. Also, Giant danios get HUGE and mean. I would suggest taking them back adn just going with the small livebearer theme. WHat did your fish die from? How long has your tank been set up?


Danios arent tetras.


----------

